# Musky Mike's Trolling Secrets, 2nd Ed.



## MuskieJim

Someone had asked about this a while back. The 2nd edition is now out, available here, $24.95 

http://muskytrollingsecrets.com/

Running Depths for the following:
2nd Edition Baits

Baby DepthRaider® - Jointed
Baby DepthRaider® - Straight
Bagley DB4 6
Bang-O-B 6
Bang-O-B 8
Believer® Jointed 8
Believer® Jointed 10
Believer® Jointed 13
Believer® Straight 8
Believer® Straight 10
Believer® Straight 13
Big Daddy
Big Joe
Big M
Mag Bulldawg 2 MPH
Mag Bulldawg 4 MPH
Monster Mag Bulldawg 4 MPH + 8oz.
Regular Bulldawg
Super Mag Bulldawg 2 MPH
Super Mag Bulldawg 4 MPH + 8oz.
Cisco Kid 1800
Cisco Kid Wrangler
Curly Sue 11 4 MPH + 8oz.
Curly Sue 13 4 MPH + 8oz.
Deep Invader
DepthRaider® Jointed
Ernie
G&M Shad Deep
G&M Shad Medium
Grandma 9 Bent Lip
Grandma 13
Grandma 9 M-9 Lip
Hooker Bait 10
Hooker Jr. 8
Invincible 10
Jake 8
Jake 10
Jake 14
Jammer
Kowalski
Krusher
Lil Ernie
Lil Ernie JointedManns Stretch  30+
Monster Shad Deep
Monster Shad Medium
Mordas Minnow 6 Jointed/Straight
Mordas Minnow 10 Jointed/Straight
Musky King 6 Jointed
Perchbait Jointed
Perchbait Straight
Plow Legend
Shallow Invader
Slammer 10
Slammer 14
Slammer Deep Diver 6
Slammer Deep Diver 7
Slammer Long Minnow 10
Slammer Shad Diver 10
700 Series Spoonplug
800 Series Spoonplug
Squirrely Ernie
Squirrely Jake 13
Suik 10 Weighted
Super Believer® 9
Super Believer® 12
Super Shad Rap
Super Stalker 9 Straight
Super Stalker 12 Jointed
Suzy Sucker 11 4 MPH + 8oz.
Suzy Sucker 13 4 MPH + 8oz.
Swim Wizz 8 Jointed
Swim Wizz 8 Straight
Triple D
Trophy Diver 6
Tuff Shad 5
Tuff Shad 6
Tuff Shad 8
Tuff Shad 10
Twin Fin 4 MPH
Wileys 5oz. 4 MPH
Wileys 10oz.


----------



## BaddFish

thx Jim......


----------



## Stripers4Life

I'm fixing on getting that. thanks jim.


----------



## Pikeman3

That was cool of you. Lot of info.


----------

